# Kid can't move its head



## bakosboers (Jan 6, 2014)

I had 2 more kids today from a 2 year old doe. I wasn't around for it but they were born ok. However they were both really cold. I got them warmed up but now one of them has its head cocked all the way aroumd at a bad angle.and seems to ne stuck like that. I don't know what to do. Both seem weak and I don't think either one has ate yet.its suppose to fet -20 tonight and I have 3 heat lamps on them but I don't know what to else to do. Should I just start bottle feeding them. Or should I just gI've it some time

Sent from my SCH-R530U using Goat Forum mobile app


----------



## kccjer (Jan 27, 2012)

You need to get them up and make them eat. OR milk the colostrum from that doe and drench/tube the babies. And you need to do it soon.


----------



## SalteyLove (Jun 18, 2011)

Definitely need to get colostrum from mom in to them ASAP! If they won't latch on when you hold them to her teat (tie her up or have someone hold her) then you need to milk out the colostrum and tube it in to them.


----------



## ksalvagno (Oct 6, 2009)

At this point you need to bring them indoors and get them warmed up. Once their temp is over 100, you need to tube colostrum into them. I would also suggest that strong coffee mixture that should be somewhere on here.


----------



## happybleats (Sep 12, 2010)

do get them warm, stimulate them by rubbing briskly..make them mad and let them yell at you....hopefully they will take a bottle of warm colostrum/milk...if not you may need to tube them...Once baby is warm the neck issue may correct itself....nutra drench is a good vitamin support for new borns...you analso wipe some honey in their mouth for a quick booste...


----------



## rwiggins75 (Jun 24, 2013)

Look up listeriosis. Hopefully not but I had a doe with the same symptoms. B-complex shots 4 times a day. Not sure about a baby, though. Good luck!


Sent from my iPad using Goat Forum


----------



## bakosboers (Jan 6, 2014)

Just brought both kids inside and tube fed both of them. I have them on a heat heat pad next to a infared heater. Keep your fingers crossed for me. If they live I bet ill have some tube feeding to do for a while.

Sent from my SCH-R530U using Goat Forum mobile app


----------



## ksalvagno (Oct 6, 2009)

Did you make sure their temp was over 100?


----------



## 4seasonsfarm (Jan 22, 2014)

My kids were like this the night after they were born. I forced them to drink milk cause the grey one was extremely weak!! I thought they were gonna die!!! Put them on a heating pad on my bed and slept with them. I would wake up every little bit and look to see if they were ok, making progress, and bottle fed them. They are both healthy and jumping around. Keep a good eye on them and fight for their lives!!!!  fingers crossed and prayers sent!!


Sent from my iPod touch using Goat Forum


----------



## bakosboers (Jan 6, 2014)

Yeah temp was 101. Its 3 am rigjt now. The one with the stiff neck wa showing signs of improvement but now is back to the way she was before. The other is weaker then it was before now not even beinf able to hold itself up anymore

Sent from my SCH-R530U using Goat Forum mobile app


----------



## kccjer (Jan 27, 2012)

How are they this morning? doesn't sound like they were good a few hours ago...sure hoping they made it thru the night for you


----------



## bakosboers (Jan 6, 2014)

Just checked them an hour ago and the one with a stiff neck didn't make it. The other one is still to weak to stand but she did pee and was whining. Gonna feed her again in an hour.

Sent from my SCH-R530U using Goat Forum mobile app


----------



## sokoservices (Aug 14, 2013)

Check the Temp. Mine became lively when her temp came up she is now walking on her own a little bit, with weak legs but is walking, and she is communicating with MOM. I just cant wait to see her latch on. This is going to be my mile stone.


----------



## kccjer (Jan 27, 2012)

I'm sorry. Keep trying...and keep us updated.


----------



## Goats Rock (Jun 20, 2011)

Put some molasses on your finger and rub under her tongue- it will give her a little energy boost. Sending 
good wishes your way.


----------



## happybleats (Sep 12, 2010)

always check temp before feeding a weak kid...be sure its up to at least 100 degrees..lower than that, she cannot digest it...causes toxicity...the key is to keep her temp regualted, even if you have to bring her in...keep her milk amounts with in the 10% and feed a bit more often, so i she is getting 3 bottles, spread it out over 4-5 bottles, to keep warm milk coming more often and allowing digestion...

So sorry you lost the one :-( best wishes on your other baby...


----------



## bakosboers (Jan 6, 2014)

Both of them now have died. Wich brakes my heart. We were really wanting to expand our hurd and so far all 3 does we've had have died. All 3 bucks have made it though with out much problem. Guess I don't get why the difference

Sent from my SCH-R530U using Goat Forum mobile app


----------



## ksalvagno (Oct 6, 2009)

Do you feed kelp?


----------



## 4seasonsfarm (Jan 22, 2014)

I'm so sorry :hug: :lotsofhugs:


Sent from my iPod touch using Goat Forum


----------



## bakosboers (Jan 6, 2014)

Lol I guess I don't even know what kelp is

Sent from my SCH-R530U using Goat Forum mobile app


----------



## ksalvagno (Oct 6, 2009)

Kelp is ground seaweed. It has iodine in it. One year I lost almost all my females and someone told me iodine deficiency and to feed kelp. So I did and haven't had weak or dead females since.


----------



## happybleats (Sep 12, 2010)

so sorry you lost the other one....

Karen, thats interesting??


----------



## bakosboers (Jan 6, 2014)

Really that sounds like a great idea. I just don't know ware to even get it in iowa

Sent from my SCH-R530U using Goat Forum mobile app


----------



## ksalvagno (Oct 6, 2009)

I get it through my feed store. They order it for me and I don't have to pay shipping.


----------



## bakosboers (Jan 6, 2014)

Nice

Sent from my SCH-R530U using Goat Forum mobile app


----------

